# Help with my apple iPhone 5c please!



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

Right, for some reason, I am not receiving photos sent from other phones.

I've checked all the settings on the phone, the EE/Orange help is shyte and hasn't helped.

Any ideas?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh ffs! Both Apple and EE support are still not accessible


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2013)

How are they being sent?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> How are they being sent?



I have no idea...will it make a difference to my receiving them?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2013)

fizzerbird said:


> I have no idea...will it make a difference to my receiving them?



Yep! They could be sent by email, SMS, iMessage, etc. Without knowing how they're sending you can't diagnose the problem.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm guessing SMS...


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2013)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm guessing SMS...


Apologies, I mean MMS. But anyway, same thing, just about...


> If your iPhone meets the system requirements, your wireless account may still need to be provisioned to send and receive MMS messages. Many carriers will automatically provision your wireless account for MMS when you first send an MMS message. Other carriers will provision customers' wireless accounts for MMS automatically in large groups at different times. If necessary, check with your carrier to confirm that you are provisioned to send or receive MMS messages.


So you need to check with EE to make sure they have MMS turned on for you. That's from the Apple site, btw!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Apologies, I mean MMS. But anyway, same thing, just about...
> 
> So you need to check with EE to make sure they have MMS turned on for you. That's from the Apple site, btw!



great thanks...I spent earlier part of today trying to get in touch with EE AND Apple! Thing is, I have been receiving images for a while now but the past few days I can only get them if they are sent from another iPhone...any other make doesn't seem to get to me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 8, 2013)

fizzerbird said:


> I can only get them if they are sent from another iPhone...any other make doesn't seem to get to me


Sounds like this is an iMessage problem then.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds like this is an iMessage problem then.



Surely it's the opposite? iMessage is iPhone only and that is working fine. It's non-iPhones which have the problems, so they're probably using MMS.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds like this is an iMessage problem then.



On my phone or network or both?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Surely it's the opposite? iMessage is iPhone only and that is working fine. It's non-iPhones which have the problems, so they're probably using MMS.



but surely I should be able to receive images from devices other than iPhone?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2013)

fizzerbird said:


> but surely I should be able to receive images from devices other than iPhone?



Yes. It definitely should. I think it's your MMS settings, but bees has an iPhone I think, and I don't, so I might be wrong on this one.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like MMS to me if the phone sending you the picture is not an iphone?

Can you send a picture to that phone from your iphone?

When did you buy it? Just go to you EE shop and say unless they sort it then you'll cancel your contract under your cooling off period if its in the last 7 days.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 10, 2013)

sounds like you need EE to send you a magic text that sorts out the network settings…that's what o2 had to do for me, spent 20 mins waiting for someone on their phone help lines but it did the trick


----------

